# are carrots ok for puppies??



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Gave my puppy a carrot to eat today-she loved it. But did not realise hubby had given her one this morning. She had a loose stool when i took her out-could it be the carrot?? How many can she have a day??


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

carrots are great for teething puppies especially if theyre really cold, they dont usually upset their stomach they usually pass through undigested


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

carrots are fine for puppies. we used them at first when kaiser was teething as it helped with the pain. he still loves them now.depending on the size of the carrot we would give him a whole one


----------



## Harvey12Fish (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Deb
My Mate Gives Her Dog Carrots
She Has For Years Now
And He's Fine
So If You Want My Opinion
I Don't Think Its The Carrot 
Holly xx


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

thanx-when i want a bit peace tonight another carrot it will be!!!


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

We quite often feed carrots to our lab but he does have the runs if he eats more than half a big one in one go!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I gave my pup some carrot for the first time and he made such a mess with it!


----------

